

Ask HN: When is the best time to submit an article? - voltagex_

I posted https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9963339 this morning Pacific time. It was 11 on &#x2F;newest, but within half an hour, it was gone. What&#x27;s a better time to submit, and how soon can I repost?
======
nkurz
It's a reasonable article, but lots of reasonable articles don't get any
attention. "Newest" is purely chronological, with things getting pushed off as
new submissions come in. If items get enough votes on Newest, they get
promoted to the front page.

There isn't really any "better" time to submit. If there are lots of people
submitting, there are lots of articles to choose from, but also lots of people
viewing. In off hours, there are fewer competing submitted links but fewer
people viewing. That said, you'll may have better luck when there are fewer
other submissions coming in.

Repost when you see fit, but 12 hours might be a good guideline. If you are
lucky, someone else will resubmit in the meantime
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9964977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9964977)).
You probably shouldn't ever submit something more than twice yourself, or
resubmit if it's already been submitted 3 times overall by anyone.

And for the future, instead of using Ask HN for these questions, write email
to Dan at hn@ycombinator.com, perhaps encouraging him to add the answers to
the FAQ.

